# Should I...



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, i have a 96 nissan sentra with auto, and i am planning to sell it, and buy a 1996 Acura Integra GSR(2DR) with manual transmission, exhaust, headers, intake, and rims. i can get this car for five grand. i just want to know your opinions on it, also, what should be my first mod to the teg?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

1st gen or nothin' dude, psh. 2nd gen's are gay. keep the sentra and get the auto built, better for drag racing anyway.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a friend with a pretty clean GSR. I don't recall what he runs, but in a few weeks, I'll def be able to take him.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its kinda funny considering your signature....lol. But i like the 2gen. Theyre very clean, plus the GSR is the best of the bunch cept for the Type R. But still, theyre nice cars and theyre also pretty quick out of the factory. :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> Hey, i have a 96 nissan sentra with auto, and i am planning to sell it, and buy a 1996 Acura Integra GSR(2DR) with manual transmission, exhaust, headers, intake, and rims. i can get this car for five grand. i just want to know your opinions on it, also, what should be my first mod to the teg?




5k for a 96 sentra?.......i doubt u will get that, shit..you'll be lucky to pull 4K for a really clean sentra..also, u mention the teggy is modded...so why ask what your first mod should be?.....id look into some cams i guess.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> 5k for a 96 sentra?.......i doubt u will get that, shit..you'll be lucky to pull 4K for a really clean sentra..also, u mention the teggy is modded...so why ask what your first mod should be?.....id look into some cams i guess.


your probably reading it wrong. i think hes going to sell his sentra for w.e he can get for it and its possible that he has other money asside. what he really said is that he can get the integra for 5k...didnt say anything about what he wants for his sentra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> your probably reading it wrong. i think hes going to sell his sentra for w.e he can get for it and its possible that he has other money asside. what he really said is that he can get the integra for 5k...didnt say anything about what he wants for his sentra



i dont think i misread it....he said hes trying to sell his auto sentra....good. then he mentions buying a teggy for 5k with a manual transmission.exhaust, header, intake .etc etc. he then proceeds to ask what his "first" mod should be to the teggy


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

keep the sentra, put an sr20 in it, or turbo the ga, bam instant cream an acura/honda


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> Hey, i have a 96 nissan sentra with auto, and i am planning to sell it, and buy a 1996 Acura Integra GSR(2DR) with manual transmission, exhaust, headers, intake, and rims. i can get this car for five grand. i just want to know your opinions on it, also, what should be my first mod to the teg?


Save up a little more and buy an sr swapped 240sx.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

chop, you misread it, anyways, i can get 2.5 grand, and i have around 3 grand saved. so i want to buy the teg. i will have around five hundred left, so i am looking into more parts. but today, i ran across a 2000 mitsu eclipse gt-v6 for the same price without mods, should i get that instead?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> chop, you misread it, anyways, i can get 2.5 grand, and i have around 3 grand saved. so i want to buy the teg. i will have around five hundred left, so i am looking into more parts. but today, i ran across a 2000 mitsu eclipse gt-v6 for the same price without mods, should i get that instead?



sure don't listen to me


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissan is pretty good for road racing/ more speed. but honda takes the suspension part, they can pull some nice auto-x times. i will never forget the day i was sitting in ceramics class and the table accross from me was talking about cars, well the ricer girl with the fiberglass non painted front bumper that was cracked (didn't even have primer on it! you could see the fiber glass sheets lol) and held together by duct tape. well she says "sure mussel cars are nice to look at but if you want SPEED its the civic all the way!" i couldn't contain myself......that was a scary time, i almost pissed my self in public!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont even consider the eclipse

knowing most Honda tuners, Id probably swap the wheels that are on it for something smaller/more lightwieght


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

v6=less mpg.
mitsu= less time on the road+more time in shop
toyota,honda, nissan <stick to those, they wont let you down.
an integra with rota slipstreams would be great. also, look to see if honda has the equivalent of our se-r wheels. i couldn't be happier with my se-r wheels, light and good looking.
dont be fooled by the MASSSSSSS amount of cheap stuff you can get for the teg, it shouldnt be to much differant than tuning a b14. you get what you pay for, unless its used, or GB it wont be cheap.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Definately not the eclipse, STAY AWAY. I do not trust the Mitsu name, their "best backed cars" slogan is completely opposite from the truth. I don't even trust the Evo ONLY for that reason, I jus don't like Mitsu.

The Eclipse has to be the gayest car out there, even before F&F. It's an ugly bubble car that looks riced out from the factory, in the shop more than a Hyundai, can't handle any good engine mods.

Like I said before, The Integra is a VERY popular car for the ricers, but it does have very much potential if you have taste. I personally know 3 REALLY CLEAN Integras:
>Roommate that had a white TypeR, sounded GOOOODDD (dual resonated custom exhaust).
>Guy down the street has a red Integra only thing on the outside is bronze rims (teh hotness IMO)
>Car club member has a black GSR with an engine bay almost () as clean as mine.

I also know 2 horribly riced out ones:
>In high school, a kid named Chris had a dropped (cut springs) Integra. His family was loaded and he used to try to show off against my stock GA16.
>Also, there's an Integra here I've nicknamed "Rainbow Sorbet" for the multi color combo he has chosen (faded peach paint on stock rims, rear bumper is mint green, side skirts are grey, front bumper is white with patches of grey bondo. The bumper is torn up already, it looks like he pulled the bodykit from a junk yard).


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, contrary to all the bashing of Mitsubishi, I would suggest opting for the mid-1990's Eclipse/Talon AWD turbo. Those things can handle around 12 psi stock, and make amazing drag cars. All depends on what you want. BTW, to the person above that said the Eclipse can't handle any decent mods, I hope you were talking about the later models. I promise you that an AWD turbo will own that Integra. First mod with the Acura should be a Dart block lol. Then, save up more $$ and slowly build the motor to your specifics, not someone elses. Then, when it is all done, sell off the stock motor and those probably p.o.s. mods to a junkyard, and swap. That's what is happening with my Cavalier at the moment. Always start with an empty block if you have the $$$. Otherwise, check out some of the tranny stuff from Bully Clutches. IIRC, the stock Integra clutch doesn't have a whole lot of holding ability. 

Henry


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the 4g63 motor is a very good motor, despite what many say. And i dont understand why you would get a dart block when ive seen turbo Tegs with the stock block that are running over 400 hp, a Turbo magazine did an article on a silver Integra that was running around 550hp on the stock block with upgraded interals.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ok, so today i went to look at more cars, and now i have narrowed it down to two cars, a teg like i previously stated, or maybe a 240sx, not sure which is better looking though, the s13 or s14? also, if it doesnt have the sr already in it, is it really worth buying? do not say swap it, because i will not have the money to do it!!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i like s-14's myself, popup headlights are dumb. and the 2.4l thats in there can take some decent mods so there's no reason to swap the engine. engine swaps are for hardcore racers.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, today i went and bought my car. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gle with sunroof, and manual transmission, with some five spoke fifteens on. i decided to stick with the sentra. my plans so far, are to paint the rims black, since the car is black, and maybe get some engine mods most def. :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I guess it's nice you got another sentra, but I would've at least gone with the 2.0L, what made you decide on that?

What was wrong with the GSR? I happen to like my friend's GSR, even though it's a Honda.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> Hey, i have a 96 nissan sentra with auto, and i am planning to sell it, and buy a 1996 Acura Integra GSR(2DR) with manual transmission, exhaust, headers, intake, and rims. i can get this car for five grand. i just want to know your opinions on it, also, what should be my first mod to the teg?


HAHA! Switching to the "Dark Side"?  I'd get a Quaife
LSD, if possible; I got one for my DelSol, so they should
surely have one for a '96 Integra? Do GSR's have them
standard? IDK. That'd be my first choice, since everything
else "simple" is in place.


> well, today i went and bought my car. it is a 1996 nissan sentra gle with sunroof, and manual transmission, with some five spoke fifteens on. i decided to stick with the sentra. my plans so far, are to paint the rims black, since the car is black, and maybe get some engine mods most def.


Damn...you ***! :thumbdwn:


EDIT: Didn't mean to call you a "***", man, but shit!
By starting a thread like this and ending it with basically
the same car, except MT: WTF!? Not even pics! You are so lame! I'm pisssed...!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i was very upset with my choice in cars, so i sold the sentra for about a buck less then i bought it for, and got a first gen alti, with mt, and exhaust. cost me around 2grand.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i bought the alti yesterday, and today i bought brembo stage 1 upgrade from mossy, diamond plate floormats and doorsills, and a 6000k HID kit from CE, and stillen headers and front lip, and i purchased a used EVO 2 exhaust off a totalled civic, gonna cut the muffler off and put it on the piping i already have, and i am contemplating if i should get the 05 spec v rims, or maybe some aftermarket 18's.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*don't sell it*

NISSAN IS NUMBER 1


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1. i had dimond plate mats......and they B-L-O-W. unless you like absolutly no foot traction when raining dont bother.
2. the HID kit you bought is worthless, and wont be anybetter than silver stars (other than the placibo effect kicking in) because it will be HELLA scattard. you can however do a retro fit and put HID projectors in along with the ballasts and bulbs to aim the beam much better and have a sharp cut off so it wont blind other drivers.
3. putting a tuner muffler on stcok sized piping will make the exhaust VERY loud and tinny.


----------

